# My new additions



## Dede (Oct 8, 2012)

This one I'm unsure of gender at the moment









I think I have only the one female amongst these five

My other 2 birds are busy nesting. Will get a photo of those later 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are all gorgeous.

Im thinking the Whiteface pied ( the first pic) is a male since it looks like it has solid tail feathers. 

and yes it does look like you only have one female among the group in the second picture.


----------



## Dede (Oct 8, 2012)

I thought pied cockatiels were not possible to tell the sex?
I purchased the birds and was told there was 2 breeding pair, but I can't work out the 2 females (only 1)
The guy I got them from bought them from a breeder and didn't seem to know a lot. 
There are 2 birds with bands on there legs, but I'm guessing that doesn't help distinguish between male or female as they are on opposite legs to each other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Pieds are hard to tell sex because males can keep their tail barring past their first molt, sometimes for years and be confused as females, but solid grey tail feathers always indicate male.
The second bird in to the left is a female if she is over a year old. The rest are males.


----------



## Dede (Oct 8, 2012)

The pied bird in question I can see a shading of barring very hard to see but it is there. Does that mean anything? Or do males still have very light barring?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

gorgeous birds!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

They are all stunning!! I especially love the WF pied (then again, I may be biased because he reminds me a little of one of my boys).


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lovely Cockatiels, congrats!


----------



## Dede (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks, I'm pretty stocked about my new purchase. They were advertised as 6 grey and white cockatiels, and I thought they were all normal grey cockatiels, but was pleasantly surprised when I saw the photo. Come with an Avery and 3 Japanese quails as well. 
Can't wait for them to breed, should produce some beautiful babies 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

First one looks like an oreo cakester


----------



## Dede (Oct 8, 2012)

mouseb said:


> First one looks like an oreo cakester


Lol , I had to google what an Oreo Cakester was first before I could comment 
I'm leaning towards the white faced pied being a girl as her tail has very faint barring in the right light. And she is about 3 years old. 
From what I have read even light barring means a female once they are over 6 months and had their first malt. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you could get some clear shots of his tail, that would help. It looks like solid tail feathers but if there are still bars then it may be impossible to sex him without a DNA test.



> From what I have read even light barring means a female once they are over 6 months and had their first malt


Except for pieds, male pieds can maintain their barring for years...which is why they're so hard to sex.


----------



## Dede (Oct 8, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> If you could get some clear shots of his tail, that would help. It looks like solid tail feathers but if there are still bars then it may be impossible to sex him without a DNA test.


I will endeavor to try and get a good pic of his/her tail.
I could just wait and see what happens, but I'm far to impatient for that 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

They are all gorgeous,I just love the white face mutation they are my favorite.


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

Dede said:


> I will endeavor to try and get a good pic of his/her tail.
> I could just wait and see what happens, but I'm far to impatient for that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


YOu sound like me, patience is NOT my strong suit, infact it's almost not even in existence with me lol.


----------



## Dede (Oct 8, 2012)

Well I end up sending some feathers off for a DNA test (because of my inpatients ) 
Wi know the answer for sure in a few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Regardless of sex,theyre all gorgeous-Congrats X x


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are all gorgeous


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Ditto what everyone else said! Beautiful, especially the pied


----------

